# Suicidal woman 'told to have a cup of tea' by NHS helpline



## Northerner (May 22, 2013)

A woman threatening to take her own life said she felt "let down" when an NHS helpline told her to "have a hot drink and watch the television".

The woman, identified only as Sallyann, told the Norfolk and Suffolk NHS Foundation Trust's Crisis Team she had a razor and was "desperate".

"(They) had no idea at all of how to talk to me or what I needed," she said.

The trust said it was sorry if some of its users had not "experienced the sort of care that they would expect".

The Crisis Team aims to provide 24/7 support for people with mental health issues when "normal methods of coping are not working".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-22626811


----------



## Redkite (May 22, 2013)

Unbelievable


----------



## Guyfrombrum (May 23, 2013)

Well, they worked then. She didn't cut herself in the end she just got confused.


----------



## Redkite (May 23, 2013)

Guyfrombrum said:


> Well, they worked then. She didn't cut herself in the end she just got confused.


They were callous and indifferent and no help at all.  Luckily this lady didn't commit suicide, however who knows how many other desperate people have met with such a response and aren't around to tell their tale?


----------



## Copepod (May 23, 2013)

*carry on asking for help when you need it*

The NHS gets things wrong sometimes. But that shouldn't dissuade people from contacting mental health services when they need help.

Also, Samaritans offer a listening ear at all times day and night - UK phone number is 08457 90 90 90 or you can visit local branch in person (check here for local branch details: http://www.samaritans.org/how-we-can-help-you/contact-us ) or email jo@samaritans.org or write to Freepost RSRB-KKBY-CYJK, Chris, PO Box 90 90, Stirling, FK8 2SA


----------



## gail1 (May 23, 2013)

i live in the same area and sometimes the crisis team are good sometimes they are cack a lot of it depends who you get on the phone some are great some are not so great a favorite of theres is to tell you to have a warm bath and a hot drink


----------



## FergusC (May 23, 2013)

Copepod said:


> The NHS gets things wrong sometimes. But that shouldn't dissuade people from contacting mental health services when they need help.
> 
> 
> I got a referral for depression from my "mental health services" they put me through the quesionnaire, said "you didn't mean "X", altered the scoring, and said "you're not depressed!!"


----------



## Copepod (May 23, 2013)

That's not appropriate behaviour from NHS mental health services, FergusC. What happened next? Have you tried any mental health charities eg Rethink, SANE etc or Samaritans?


----------



## HOBIE (May 23, 2013)

She should have rang Tetley or Typho ?  Is it a report out of a paper ??? Really hope she is ok


----------



## cakemaker (May 23, 2013)

I phoned a service in Sussex a while back at 3am about a relative who was in a terrible state. I was told told go to the GP the next morning.  They were sympathetic but offered no real help.
I phoned the GP next morning but he insisted my relative come to the surgery; which he couldn't  and the GP wouldn't come out. Two days later the GP was on holiday and a locum came. It was two days of hell for me.


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2013)

cakemaker said:


> I phoned a service in Sussex a while back at 3am about a relative who was in a terrible state. I was told told go to the GP the next morning.  They were sympathetic but offered no real help.
> I phoned the GP next morning but he insisted my relative come to the surgery; which he couldn't  and the GP wouldn't come out. Two days later the GP was on holiday and a locum came. It was two days of hell for me.



And yet if your friend had chest pains then things would probably have happened much more quickly


----------



## Copepod (May 24, 2013)

When did you hear about fundraising by patients or families for mental health services? Compare that with runs for breast cancer, heart disease, hospices etc.

Not saying it never happens - there was a collection for Rethink at the funeral of a young man who commited suicide (I attended to support his sister, who was an ex-girlfriend of my then partner; sister lived overseas, so emailed us to aks for help with preparations), but it's far more common to have similar collections for heart disease / cancer / hospice etc. 

Similarly, compare differences between fundraising to support hospital mental health units with say, maternity units. And even less for community mental health services, as most of the support happens in people's homes, cafes, walking in parks etc.


----------

